# Mini hot dog buns?



## cookinmom (Apr 8, 2009)

I am making mini hot dogs for my sons birthday party and wanted to make mini buns for them. Does anyone have any ideas or recipes?


----------



## letscook (Apr 8, 2009)

biscuits - 
I watched a food ntework show sandra lee and she made pillow dogs
you take can biscuits cut them in 1/4's and shape them around the mini dogs and bake. I made them with ketchup and mustard dipping sauce for one of my grandkids b'day- big hit! 

Here's the link to it 
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/sandra-lee/pillow-dogs-recipe/index.html

I didn't heat the dogs first like she did - I put them in the oven as is

Another one I have done is cresent rolls - cut them into 3rds and roll them around the lil dogs.

I supose puff pastry would work too cut small strip


----------



## cookinmom (Apr 8, 2009)

*Thank you!*

That is exactly what i was looking for! Thank you! I think the kids will love it!


----------

